# Think Tank



## c-66 (30 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour.

Il existait au tout début du Mac un logiciel de brainstorming/organisation d'idées appelé Think Tank.

J'aimerais avoir plus d'infos à son just, surtout pouvoir avoir une idée de son look, de son interface, ... donc si qq l'à ou peut avoir des copies d'écran ce serait génial.

Merci d'avance


----------



## stef (21 Août 2003)

Je ne connais pas ce Think Tank, mais il y a un truc sous OSX qui correspond peut-être en partie à cela...
My Mind,  ici.

Stéphane


----------



## PHILI75 (23 Juin 2008)

En effet, j'ai moi-même utilisé ce logiciel ThinkTank sur les premiers Macs, et je cherche également à retrouver un logiciel aux mêmes fonctionnalités. J'ai chargé MyMind, mais sauf de creuser davantage, je ne vois pas que MyMind offre les possibilités de ThinkTank d'ouvrir, pour une rubrique ou une sous-rubrique donnée, un espace suffisant pour noter et écrire un développé de la rubrique ou de la sous-rubrique. Ainsi ce logiciel permettait de développer des idées ou des chapitres de texte à enrichir progressivement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2008)

Bon, regardez mieux, il ne cherche pas le soft ou son équivalent, mais des copies d'écran. Ça sent la recherche de doc pour un article, ça.

Moi, j'ai trouvé ça, qui semble en parler.


----------



## PHILI75 (23 Juin 2008)

Merci Pascal pour cette remarque, et merci pour l'ouvrage sélectionné. Moi je cherche vraiment un logiciel équivalent à ce Think Tank des premiers ages de Mac (c'était sur un Rainbow ou un Classic 500...). C'était superbe pour décrire une organisation, un script, n'importe quoi avec des titres des sous-titres et des développements progressifs.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

Jolie déterrage de fil en passant 

Sinon, je te conseil MindManager. 
Je pense qu'il peut te convenir .


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Jolie déterrage de fil en passant



Mince, j'avais même pas vu :rose:


----------



## PHILI75 (24 Juin 2008)

Merci Antoine, je vais prendre une version d'essai de ce logiciel que je trouve un peu cher mais sans doute proche de ma recherche.


----------



## marc-book (24 Juin 2008)

J'utilise OmniOutliner mais connais pas Mind.. ni think..  alors p'tet Hors Sujet


----------



## PHILI75 (25 Juin 2008)

Merci, je suis allé consulter les sites parlant d'Omni OutLiner et ce logiciel semble bien correspondre à ma recherche. Il permet le développement d'une idée sous son titre, par un pop up, et pas seulement la hiérarchisation de titres et de sous-titres. Il est en français et moins cher que Mind Manager.


----------

